# Butterfly



## jcdeboever (May 23, 2016)




----------



## limr (May 23, 2016)

Nicely done!

He kind of reminds me of Beaker from the Muppet Show! 
Beaker (Muppet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## waday (May 23, 2016)

Very cool! Love it!


----------



## baturn (May 23, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

